

Growing a bamboo bicycle - madmaze
http://www.fastcompany.com/1771226/for-bamboo-bicycles-sustainability-is-growing

======
madmaze
Does any one know of other application that this can be applied to?

~~~
Someone
For inspiration, visit <http://arborsmith.com>

